# Pier and Surf Cleanup at Sandy Point State Park



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys,

Just spoke with the park ranger about tenative dates for a Pier and Surf cleanup. The 17th of May from 8:00-12:00 for our cleanup is a good day as there are no events at the park scheduled. Will this date work?

Maybe, we could do some fishing and have a Pier and Surf BBQ at the fishing beach area when we get done.


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

I haven't posted in awhile, but I've been reading all the posts. Hope I'm not banned from the board for that  But yeah this sounds like a good idea...I'm in.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

hey Sandcrab...

Ive never fished SPSP before but I can help in the cleanup. Maybe ill bring my better half along and make a day out of it. I have to check my work schedule but if im off that weekend im there.


MC


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

One question I forgot to ask: Would we have to pay the entrance fee since we are volunteers? I don't mind paying, but thought I would ask for all that may be interested.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

That sounds good. I don't really post much and have never met any of you guys but I'm really interested in meeting you guys out there and helping out.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

All,

The park ranger told me that entrance to the park is free if you are a volunteer HOWEVER I will need to get everyone's name (your real names ) and provide this list to the park before the scheduled cleanup date of May 17th. Everyone can send me their list of names (wives, husbands, friends) on who will be attending the cleanup. If your name is not on the list during the day of the event, you will be required to pay the park entrance fee at toll plaza. If you want to go, make sure to send me your list of names. 

*As a bonus - All volunteers DO NOT have to leave the park upon completion of their volunteer duties...they can stay around and enjoy the park...do some friendly fishing...have a Pier and Surf BBQ.* 

Let's rock!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Now that we've gotten the particulars out of the way - Who's doing the cooking and who's bringing what? 

We need someone to coordinate the food, grills, etc. Any volunteers?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I would love to come and help out. I will fish afterwards no doubt. The rest of my family (wife and kids) will be in Texas that day--so it's the perfect day for me to come volunteer.

So, sandcrab, add Trevor Rees to your list. Also, will I need work gloves or anything?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The 17th is fine with me. Count on me to help with the cooking. The name's Nichols, Charles Nichols.

Catman.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

GUys...

I know that I can't make it on the 17th and after fishing with Sand Flea today I don't think he can make it that date either.

I think that if we push into early June we also might be able to do a little bit more in terms of press & broadcast publicity to get more folks out there as well as into the sport.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Count me in, let's not change the date, if we do the date will keep changing. Can we get fifteen volunteers? Next time around we are sure to get more. I have already paid to get into the park for 2003.


----------



## cutbait-king (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey guys you can count me in too.
my name is Natalio Lazaro. E-Mail me if you need more info. also will they supply bags and truck for the garbage??? [email protected]


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

This absolutely sounds great BUT right in the middle of Little League Baseball Season?
Can't do it but if it were any other time especially any Sunday I am there with bells on and YES I will do the cooking!

Actually the 18th sounds great.....don't really want to add gas to the fire but I can't get there on the 17th. Plus like Mcrea I will already have the season pass.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm in a wedding out of town that weekend so I can't make it. If you guys can do another date I'd be glad to come. Otherwise, I hope you guys have a good day. It was a great idea to build good will with the folks running the park.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK guys, time to get this thing rolling. Sandcrab has done a wonderful thing getting this project intiated. What do you need from us Sandcrab. So far you have 8 that can make it on the 17th. Those being yourself (Sandcrab), Skully, Master Caster, Fishin Rod, Husky Md, Mcrea, Cutbait-King, and myself (Catman). More volunteers would be great but even with 8 we can make a showing. I can do the cooking and bring the hamburgers and rolls. Everybody can bring their own drinks so we don't have to worry about that. Who wants to bring hotdogs and rolls, plates and plastic utinsels, chips and petzels, condiments, potato salad, baked beans, and whatever else? Just throwing out some ideas. Do they have grills there or do we have to bring them? Did everyone get their real names to Sandcrab? I don't mean to sound pushy but Sandcrab can't do it all. May 17th is closer than you think so let's keep the momentum going. We have a great opportunity here to show the folks at SPSP that we as group are concerned and hopefully they will respond in a positive way towards us.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

We can :

1. Reschedule for another time in hopes of getting more people together.

2. Keep this date and volunteer our services for the park AND schedule another date for us to volunteer (2 date to choose from).

You guys decide on a date. No matter what date we pick we will not be able to please all. We could schedule for two consecutive dates if that helps.

It's like trying to schedule a party boat for a hundred people. 

FYI - They have grills right near the fishing beach that we could use if they are available when we get done. If they are not available after the cleanup, there are lots of grills throughout the park that we could use for a BBQ.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My vote is still for may 17th for the following reasons:

- The park already said nothing was scheduled for that date.

- It shouldn't be crowded with sun bathers.

- It won't be hot.

- There should still be some trophy rock around and the croaker bite should be better.

- My wife will be out of town.

Catman.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Sandcrab, I will supply the hot dogs and rolls, let me know how much you think is needed. Lets stick with the 17th, no matter how many people show up, if we don't get this started it will never get done. Those who can't make it this time around, might do so on the next date. Hopefully the North Beach crowd won't show, there might be too much to clean up.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's the list of volunteers:

Sandcrab - Ron Beloff
Catman - Charles Nichols
Cutbait King - Natalio Lazaro
HuskyMD - Trevor Rees

Skully - Name needed
Master Caster - Name needed
Fishing Rod - Name needed
McCrea - Name needed

Who's got the con on the food list? Coolers?
Need someone to take charge here.

Count me in for a macaroni and a potato salad.

Husky - Can you please bring about 20 dozen bloodworms for us to use?  Just the thought of buying more than two dozen bloodworm @ $7.00 a dozen kills me.  Maybe our next trip could be a road trip to Maine to bring back a couple of flats of cheap bloodworms! Take that Mike's Bait!


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

hey guys,


sorry, forgot to provide real name. Ralph Foston,III. Im definitely down for the 17th. if you need me to bring anything for the BBQ just say the word.


MC


" Remember,The further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

here's my name. Rodney Rodriguez. I'm also bringing my wife.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I can also bring some side dishes to eat. I will bring potato salad, and baked beans. Only I don't know how to keep to beans warm that long. Anyone got an outlet in their car? I could use a crock-pot.

My wife will be out of town as well. So, I like this date. Also, not everyone will ever be able to go. While its too bad Sand Flea can't be there, I think it will make a positive statement that we as a group can get something done without Matt as a ring leader.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Fishing Rod,

Need your wife's name for the volunteer list that I have to provide to SPSP for this event.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If anyone is bringing a guest for this event, I need to get their name too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK, after talking to Sandcrab, I have decided I will volunteer to organize the food aspect of this. Thatnks Catman for getting this going. At some point soon I will send out an email (or PM if no email address provided) with details, etc.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

wifes name is Dorothy Rodriguez. Just let me know what we should bring for the bar b que.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just got some info from SPSP:

1. May 16th they will start the 24/7 "open for fisherman and boaters' hours. You must be actively engaged in fishing to take advantage of this.

2. May 16th is also the start of the "SECOND" striper season. Particulars listed below:

Dates: May 16, 2003 - Dec. 15, 2003
Size/Limits: 2 fish @ 18"- 28" OR
1 fish @ 18" - 28" and 1 fish 
larger than 28"/person/day.

May not possess striped bass while fishing between 12:00 midnight and 5:00 a.m.

Could be crowded  on the beach after we complete our volunteer time (Noon). We could fish from 5 AM until 8 AM, catch our fish, stick them in the cooler, volunteer our time until noon, and then BBQ. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

whichever.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

If we fish in the morning and they are biting great...what then...sure gonna be tough to go volunteer. We can do whichever. I'll still be there


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey guys, don't leave me out... I gotta check with my boss(wife) to see if I can make it. I'll let you know soon Sandcrab!

My name is Jackie Chan... 

j/k haa haa...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMd...Bring the beans. I have a big old cast iron skillet w/lid that we can heat them in. I know it'll hold about a gallon of beans.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

My plan:

1. Arrive at SPSP around 4 AM.
2. Catch fish until 7:45 AM.
3. Do volunteer work until noon.
4. Go back to beach, cast rods, set clickers on each.
5. Enjoy BBQ with friends. Catch fish in between burgers and dogs.  Life is good.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SandCrab....My plan also. See you there around 4:00 AM.

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

or we could fish all night long and then conveniently not be able to stay awake long enough to do any service! 
LOL
I will bring beans, Plates, napkins, and utensils!

I think it should be BYOB (be that beer or in my case just beverage). Anyone have an opinion on that?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Husky,

Suggest you post a list of all the items being brought for the event. I will post an updated list of all attending that I have to submit to the SPSP Rangers. This way we will know who is attending and what they intend to bring.

We still need:

Hamburgers (9 people - two burgers each)
Rolls (Hamburger)
Condiments (Mayo, catsup, mustard, relish)
Lettuce (2 heads)
Tomatoes (5 tomatoes)
Onions (2 or 3)
Coolers (3 large should work)
Ice (2 or 3 bags - cooler size?)
Tablecloths (how many tables? three?)

Here's a start of who's coming and what they are bringing:

Bayfisher - ?
Catman - Hamburgers and rolls 
Cutbait King - ?
Fishing Rod and guest - ?
HuskyMD - Beans,Plates,napkins, and utensils
Master Caster - ?
McCrea - Hot dogs and rolls 
Sandcrab - Macaroni and potato salad 
Skully - ?

Everyone brings their own drinks.
Everyone please sign up to bring something.

I still need names McCrea and Skully for my SPSP entrance list. Janwuah are you attending? Anyone else? Catman and I will be the early birds and will be there at 4 AM. Anyone want to get some fishing in before we start our cleanup at 8 AM?


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

Here's my name...Joe Faunteroy. I will bring chips and whatever else is needed. Just let me know.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just got off the horn with SPSP Rangers. They game me a code to use for entrance to the park which will enable all volunteers to get in without paying an entrance fee on the morning of May 17th. 

This code will be given to all P&S members who are attending the event and is not to be given out to anyone else. The rangers made it very clear that they will be monitoring the number of personnel using this code for this day. *They will contact me if the number of uses exceed the number of volunteers and we (that's us guys!) will be expected to pay for all users over this number - all at the going park entrance fee rate of $4.00 per person.*  

Please drop me an email before Friday morning and I will provide the code to you to use for the day of the event. 

This is a one-time use code and will only work the day of the 17th. 

This will make life easier...


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

hey sandcrab,

I can bring the ice and Tunasalad. I can also bring some chicken too. I will be bringing my wife also. Her name is Luquesua Foston. 


MC


" Remember, The further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sorry guys, I'm swamped at work right now. Things I can think of--Charcoal, lighter fluid, matches, BBQ tools.
Who can bring all of that??
I can do it if someone else wants to bring the napkins, plates, and utensils.
Any volunteers?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUSKY!! (I'm yelling, all caps mean I'm yelling.)


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

hey husky,

ill bring along the charcoal and lighter fluid along with the ice. Someone else will have to bring the utensils for grilling.


MC


" Remember, the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I guess I can just bring some grilling utensils. I have some nice ones I picked up at the Coleman Outlet store in Hagerstown.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Sandcrab,did you get my email? and real name? I do want to join the effort as well.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bring some Matchlight charcoal and you won't have to worry about the lighter fluid.

I need:

McCrea - Your name
Jangwuah - Are you coming?

I will send gate code to everyone that is on the volunteer list and sends me an email. Remember, I will not be at work after Friday morning and will not have my work email available. Get your codes before then!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

FYI - Everyone bring their own bait if they plan on fishing either Saturday AM (Before the event) or after.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

BF - got your name.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Husky....Put me down to cook.

Catman.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I finally figured out what I can bring. lettuce, tomatoes, onions and some chips. Should I bring anything else???


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That sounds good! Hey, who is gonna bring ketchup, mustard, mayo? Anyone for tableclothes?

Free bloodworms for Husky? LOL.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Sandcrab, 

I won't be able to make it...  
I already committed to something that day for church. Wish you guys best of luck on fishing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

I have a season pass and a code to get into the Park when no one's at the gate. How many hot dogs and rolls, three each for ten persons?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMd...Along with the burgers and rolls I'll also bring aluminium foil, cheese, mustard, and catsup.

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Catman,
That will be pretty expensive for you. Maybe there is someone else out there lurking who will end up coming and will volunteer to bring the condiments??

Also, WE NEED TRASH BAGS! THIS IS CARRY GARBAGE OUT OF THE PARK.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

code to enter park will be available when may i ask so that there is enough early notice for me to finalize my "get ready and go" (pertaining to park cleanup)


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 15, 2002)

You can place me in as a most likely to attend 90% changce will attend. It would be me and my son.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Great! 

I need to get your names so I can put them on the volunteer list that I have to provide to the Park rangers otherwise you will have to pay the $4.00 per person to get in.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

you have my name brother fisherman,btw...nice catch in recent photos.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the thought Husky but I really don't mind at all.  As far as trash bags go, if everyone brings "1" extra bag we should be in good shape. 

Catman.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Sandcrab, I'm in. My name is Jae Lee. I have to doublecheck the list to see what I can bring. My son Simeon is coming too. He's six. How about everyone send you their email address so we can do this by emai. Reading through all this list is confusing since I just got on after a couple of days of being out with my son. How about I bring the pickles, olives(the less salty kind), A1 sauce and some sausages-on a bun they are great.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hookem, I can access your email from here. This coming week I will iron this out via email. Good suggestion and I'd planned on it. Just not sure if I ever said anything.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

husky, doublecheck my profile. I just updated my email address. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Please make sure someone brings a digital camera and nametags so we can learn each other's names. We should have 2 tags, one for real names and one for screen names.


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 15, 2002)

HuskyMD, I sent you a PM regarding what to bring, but noticed that there was concern about keeping the beans warm and remenbered that I have a Coleman camping stove that can be used, I will bring that to keep the beans warm as long as someone brings the skillet and scooping utensil to keep the beans in.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK, I will get that email out tonight--I promise.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK, some of you didn't have listed email addresses and I am out of time--need to study for final.

I am just posting this here.People

Bayfisher – Leonard Morrissette
Catman - Charles Nichols
Cutbait King - Natalio Lazaro
Fishing Rod - Rodney Rodriguez
- Dorothy Rodriquez
HuskyMD - Trevor Rees 
Master Caster - Ralph Foston III
Luquesua Foston
McCrea - Name needed!!!!!!
Sandcrab - Ron Beloff
Skully - Joe Faunteroy
Hookem - Jae Lee


Food
BYOB!
Catman - Hamburgers and rolls, aluminium foil, cheese, mustard, and catsup

Fishing Rod and guest – Lettuce, Tomato, onion
Husky - Beans, Plates, napkins, utensils, BBQ Tools

Master Caster – Ice, Charcoal (lighter fluid if not matchlight charcoal), matches

McCrea - Hot dogs and rolls 

Sandcrab - Macaroni and potato salad

Skully – Chips

Hookem - pickles, olives(the less salty kind), A1 sauce and some sausages-on a bun 

Who can bring garbage bags? Table cloths? Soy burgers? LOL, LMAO!!!! 

If anyone is looking for something to bring, Catman has a lot on his list. Also, I would like to get rid of plates, napkins from my list. Anyone who isn't already committed to something able to bring those? Then I can focus on the beans, etc.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Skully and Master Caster,

Check your PM's.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

wherever i am needed for group cleanup...put me.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

To make it fair for all, we really need everyone to bring something for the BBQ. Check with Husky and he will let you know what he needs to make the BBQ a success. 

Husky - Take the aluminum foil off of Catman's list and put it on mine. I have plenty of it at home.


----------

